# Baylor University, TX, D&D



## The Sword 88 (Mar 20, 2008)

I D&D have a group at Baylor University with 4 pretty good people and 2 slackers, we would like one more person who wants to play one day most weekends so we can almost always have about 5 players and the DM since.  We are only looking for a college student or grad student.  Reply here or email me at:
scottruhnau@gmail.com


----------

